# Sex club/swingers lounge



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Would going to a sex club with your partner strengthen your connection with them? Why/why not?

Just looking for opinions on this. TYIA!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

It depends, I think. My SO and I have been to sex clubs a few times. The fact that we can communicate openly and honestly about sex and fantasies has been great. And in fact, dealing with the emotional hit after our first multi-partner romp did bring us closer together. But it's not for everyone, and it's risky. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

